# audio-cd-brennen funktioniert nur teilweilse



## Xzarus (22. März 2003)

hm... is sicherlich das flasche forum, wusste aber sonst nich, wo es reinsoll!

mein problem:
ich brenne mit nero! wenn ich nun von meinen mp3-stücken vielleicht 19 als audio-cd brennen möchte, werden diese ja automatisch ins *.cda format umgewandelt!

ich weiß nicht, woran es liegt, aber bei allen audio-cds, die ich gebrannt habe, ist es mir passiert, dass die ersten 9-12 titel einwandfrei auf cd-spieln abzuspielen gehen, aber die restlichen hängen - fangen also nich an!

woran liegt das???
auf meinem pc gehen alle...


----------



## AKM<2b> (27. März 2003)

probier doch mal ne neuere neroversion oder feurio. wenn dus noch nicht gemacht hast.
Ansonsten könnte es vielleicht noch an der brenngeschwindigkeit liegen. je niedriger desto gut für audio cd's. nach meiner Erfahrung.

2b


----------



## Xzarus (27. März 2003)

werde ich mal ausprobieren!
danke!


----------

